

Doko: using Core Location on the command-line - lars512
https://bitbucket.org/larsyencken/doko/

======
hxseven
The code looks fine, but when do you need such a function? I can't think of a
use case.

~~~
lars512
There's two main types of use cases: (1) geotagging actions you take on your
computer, like git commits, for later analysis; and (2) writing software which
varies its behaviour depending on your location, perhaps triggering useful
events.

~~~
hxseven
Okay, I agree these actually are good use cases ;)

And thank you for contributing the module as open source.

